
From representation to reality: ancient Egyptian wax head cones from Amarna - ComputerGuru
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/antiquity/article/from-representation-to-reality-ancient-egyptian-wax-head-cones-from-amarna/4D5FA4C424606455FF935FFF07C1E5E2/core-reader
======
ComputerGuru
Here’s an NYT article on the same (beware the puns!):

Head Cones in Ancient Egyptian Graves Cap Archaeological Debate

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/science/head-cones-
ancien...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/science/head-cones-ancient-
egypt.html?smid=nytcore-ios-share)

